# Weathering Large scale locomotive



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey guys,
I had searched the web and could not find a video anywhere on weathering a large scale locomotive. I have a friend Frank Palmer that gave me good instructions. So after doing a practice locomotive. I did a video on the second one I did..

Hope someone finds it useful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kypRRR1_e_c 

Ty


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

That's a great video, thanks for posting.









J.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are a couple before and after shots: 

http://www.tysplanes.com/weathering_large_scale_locomotives 

Ty


----------



## Exile182 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey fokewul37, did you use to have a youtube channel by that name and work on ESM model planes? Sorry to steal the post for a second


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep that's me. All the videos are still there.. I still make parts for the ESM planes to pay for my train habit... 

Ty


----------



## Exile182 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thats awesome, I followed your videos and built up a ESM Spitifire with working canopy from them, they are great, I saw that you went trains an thought thats awesome, but havent had any updates lately, yet Im still subscribed. Really is a small world!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Frank and I have known each other for years. We have sometimes swapped some weathering techniques. He really has the process perfected.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent video. I've been weathering for a while but I found some great tips I hadn't thought of before.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have watched your video several times to take notes. The idea of using painters tape to help locate decals is a great idea. I especially liked using a straight edge when dry brushing to get the streaking you wanted.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks Guys, 
I have four Locomotives under my belt. This was my first time applying Decals on something this large. I did figure out that after about applying the decals and a couple coats of dull coat make sure its really dry. I then lightly sanded the area over the decals and then reapplied the dull coat. This help the decals disappear more. 
I was concerned about getting the decals on straight and thats why i tried the tape idea. One good thing is that Stan Cedarleaf makes an extra decals in case you mess up. I think I have messed 2 up so far. But now I think I have it down. 

I just finished up my 2 Truck Shay 

http://tysplanes.com/weathering_large_scale_locomotives


----------

